# New kittens!



## bunnychild (Mar 9, 2012)

HI! My yellow cat Bobby was very heavy with kittens and had 3 HUGE kittens today. Bobby is a manx so she has almost no tail, all her kittens have different length tails. #1 has a long tail is the biggest is mostly yellow with white legs and face, #2 has NO tail and is colored lik the first, #3 has half a tail and is colored lik Checkers they're big sister. Poor Checkers is so confused about the newcomers she isnt sure what they r.

One of my other cats is going to have kittens too, but she is not as far along as bobby.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

Congratulations on the Kittens. 

Hope Mom and baby are doing well.

K


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 9, 2012)

babies have ping-pong tummies hehe


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

*bunnychild wrote: *


> babies have ping-pong tummies hehe



That's the best kind of tummies you want. Way to go Mom!

K


----------



## MagPie (Mar 10, 2012)

OOOooh kittens are so cute! I know I would love to see pictures


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 11, 2012)

Need pictures! 

Congrats!


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 11, 2012)

bobby had another kit its yellow with half a tail


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 12, 2012)

Pictures! we need pictures  

They sound super cute.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 12, 2012)

PICTURES!!!


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 12, 2012)

I will get pictures soon. Anthena had her kittens last night so we now hav 8 kittens.


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally I have pictures:biggrin:

Bobbie's litter the little calico is named Ranger







Athena's litter


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 13, 2012)

They are sweet. Hoping Moms and babies are doing well.

K


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 13, 2012)

aww!!! i love orange cats!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 13, 2012)

Thay are so cute! How are you going to find enough homes though?


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 13, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Thay are so cute! How are you going to find enough homes though?


I live on a large farm they will live outside helps with mice and rats


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 13, 2012)

*audrinasmommy88 wrote: *


> aww!!! i love orange cats!


I do too!


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ohh they're soo cute, I luv kittens


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 17, 2012)

their eyes are starting to open!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 18, 2012)

Just like bunnies, it's now time to start talking to them. Peek their interest! 

Put your face right in their face while you are handling and speak softly. 

So glad all are doing well. Could you post more pics? 

K


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 18, 2012)

They are so cute!!
Make sure you get them fixed or you'll have a huge problem on your hands very quickly


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 18, 2012)

more pics on the way. bobbies youngest is actually the biggest and strongest of the litter my brother named him The Other


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not really a "cat" person... But these babies are really really adorable! And I love the orange ones too


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish you were closer! I found a 4 day old baby kitten today.. he's with a foster home now that is feeding him every 2-3 hours with KMR, but a momma's milk would be best! Cute kittens, best of luck!


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh poor baby it's true they will turn out better momma milk but they can still turn out to have a sweet pesonality


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 31, 2012)

I hav pictures! these r from bobbie's litter

Ranger







The Other (yes that is his name)


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 31, 2012)

So cute! I love kittens.


----------



## bunnychild (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a few more pictures

Athena's new hobby






I am trying to bond my kitten (Ranger) to the other litter so they will play when they are a little bit older

Ranger and Prince






Ranger and another calico






sorry pictures are blurry they don't stop moving.

Kittens are learning how to get out of the nests. Ranger and Socs have it down.


----------



## bunnychild (May 6, 2012)

Ranger under the skylight


----------



## bunnychild (May 6, 2012)

Prince and Ranger are little sweet hearts.


----------

